# over feeding kill p's?



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

if you over feed them could they die or will they just sh*t up the tank?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think they'll get really fat and sluggish, and may get more vulnerable to diseases, parasites etc (decreased resistance...)
And they'll probably crap more as well...









Just feed them until they stop eating (mine start playing around with their food once full: picking at it, but spitting it out again). And you might consider getting a catfish (like a pleco or raphael cat) to clean up the scraps.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i dont think itll kill them, just make the water smelly


----------



## TerrOr (Jul 5, 2003)

It can if you have excessive amounts of uneaten food in their for a period of time.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

was just asking if they could eat them selvs to death. thx


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

marcc420 said:


> was just asking if they could eat them selvs to death. thx


 there are not like stupid goldfish when they are full they just stop eating


----------

